# Beckhoff KL2751 auf WAGO?



## vladi (10 Januar 2008)

Hi,
hat jemand diese Mischung gemacht, Beckhoff Dimmerklemme auf
einem WAGO 750-841 Controller?
Digitale E/A s sollten funktionieren, wie schon manche Teilnehmer schreiben.

Danke.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## inside-man (25 Juni 2015)

Ganz kurz ein update für die Suchfunktion:
In der aktuellen Codesys 2.3.9.46

gibt es als Wago Target eine Klemme
750-9999/001-001 1AO 16Bit

diese  Beckhoff Klemme KL2751 (Dimmer) verhält sich exakt so wie diese  Zählerklemme. Somit kann man diese Dimmerklemme ohne tiefere Eingriffe  direkt einbinden. Es sollte keinerlei Seiteneffekte geben.
inside-man


----------

